# Zombie Snowflakes



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a fun way to celebrate the season and help fill the void until Halloween comes around again next year&#8230;.Zombie Snowflakes.

One of my joys every year is making snowflakes to decorate our windows during the holiday season.

This year instead of making the typical six pointed flakes I opted to try my hand at some zombie themed snowflakes.

After a few attempts I got the hang of creating original designs and made 70 different zombie "flavored" snowflakes.

You can click here to see the entire gallery and get the link to the original site that provided the inspiration and instructions to make these zombie flavored snowflakes.

Have fun, enjoy the holidays and be creative.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Stolloween ,

These look great . Think I will have to try some . Thanks for posting .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love these - spooky yet beautiful


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A beautiful thing for the "Dead" of Winter.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

There is no end to your creativity! Those are really cool. Gotta try my hand at them during down time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Cool stuff!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those look super!!! Unfortunately cutting paper snowflakes has always been a skill that has eluded me. For some reason; try as I might, I just cant get my flakes to even remotely look as they should. So I will just have to admire your creative little beauties.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> A beautiful thing for the "Dead" of Winter.


:jol:I agree! (ha, ha Spooky) Really well done Scott, those are fantastic.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

What a beautiful piece of art! I've never seen anyone do that before. Love the concept and execution!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are positively wicked! Great idea!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I love these. I added them to my blog.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha!!! Those are awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything you touch turns out to be something wickedly cool! I love em, great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a zombie snowflake in my office window now. Let's see how long it will take my co-workers to figure out it's more than just a snowflake.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

...that's one of the reasons I like these, there are not obvious unless you look close. This is how the windows look in our house. I also made some traditional six point snowflakes with snarly little faces in the middle.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Badass!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

So cool......


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Those snow flakes are wickedly beautiful!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

awesome..i am going to definitley make some of these, thanks Stoll !!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stolloween = Creativity

I Just love 'em


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is very cool. Scary snow flakes.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

They are off the wall great.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Great. Now I have to try them!


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

Very cute, i love it when people add creepy to the holidays!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is way cool....I never would have thought of that in a million years.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

awesome indeed thanks for posting


----------

